# Lake in Opp, Alabama



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Anybody ever fish this lake? I've heard it has some good bass, thinking about going up there this weekend, and info, bait/location tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Talked with Jeff and he said to find the tree on the east side


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Tree shouldn't be too hard to find around a state park


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I fish there on a regular basis in April and May I fish with a fly rod and have caught sever bass in the 6+ range fishing with small brim flies... That is what I was targeting. Should do real well in the fall


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you much sir!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

It holds some hugh brim and shellcracker. 2-3 lb range.. Good luck and glad to be of help.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

daniel9829 said:


> I fish there on a regular basis in April and May I fish with a fly rod and have caught sever bass in the 6+ range fishing with small brim flies... That is what I was targeting. Should do real well in the fall


 Where abouts are you fishing up there? By the Bridge?


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like I'm going early tomorrow, hopefully have some pics to show!


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

End Up doing anything in Opp? We damn sure didnt


----------

